
Ask HN: Why did Microsoft not use HTML as the format for its word documents? - tiller23
Is there any critical functional difference between doc vs. HTML format for storing documents? Seems like in 2018, if a new Word processor were to be made, it might as well store documents in HTML format so that they can be viewed in browsers?<p>Of course, this might undermine the word processor itself as now anybody is free to reverse engineer your format.
======
db48x
Word predates the web browser by a decade.

~~~
microwavecamera
This. Plus M$ was firmly against open source and open standards for most of
it's existence. They only switched to open XML based file formats after some
EU municipalities experimented with switching to open source software rightly
arguing that they have no effective way to preserve or convert vital files in
proprietary formats. M$ wouldn't have done it otherwise. Microsoft, like most
corporations, only does the right thing when it coincidentally benefits them.

~~~
db48x
Absolutely. Although calling their XML document formats "open" is a bit of a
laugh. You might get away with calling them "documented", but even that's a
bit of a stretch.

------
mtmail
HTML can't to multiple column layout, page numbers, footnotes, document
reviews, comments and more. Those might not be critical for the majority of
daily use but as a Word processor, especially market leader, there's enough
demand for everything to be almost pixel perfect between computers and
versions. HTML colors even look different between browsers.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument)
was created as open standard.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Text_Format](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Text_Format)
to a lesser extend by Microsoft.

> in 2018, if a new Word processor were to be made

Then the first priority would be to be compatible with existing Word processor
formats.

------
dotmanish
DOCX is an open XML based format:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML)

Some more information here: [https://www.toptal.com/xml/an-informal-
introduction-to-docx](https://www.toptal.com/xml/an-informal-introduction-to-
docx)

